# Some detail shots with a modified ef-s 18-55



## valimosor (Jul 10, 2013)

1


2

3


C&C please. Thank you!


----------



## valimosor (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2013)

How was the lens modified????


----------



## EDL (Jul 14, 2013)

I like them.  The lighting is very good.  I'm with Derrel...what modifications were made to the lens?


----------



## valimosor (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you! The lens was reversed but with the ability to control the aperture


----------



## vrampersad14 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just the right amount of lighting, kudos!

Swyped from my Potato


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 20, 2013)

#3.. how much did you crop?


----------



## valimosor (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not cropped. It is shot at a greater magnification ratio. If i remember well that shot is close to the maximum magnification of the lens


----------



## valimosor (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you vrampersad14


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry this may be a dumb question. How did you reverse it?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 22, 2013)

If that was not cropped.. Well done!  It really works.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 22, 2013)

You can freelens and control the aperture with any Canon camera that has DoF preview. Just hold down DoF while dismounting the lens. The aperture will stay at whatever you had it set to while mounted.


----------



## valimosor (Jul 23, 2013)

Robin: I just checked my raw image and I've noticed that it's cropped but just for adjusting the angle of the photo. The watch was rotated a little. If you want i can upload an untouched version of the photo.
It is true that you can free the lens and control the aperture with the help of the DoF button but in the way that i modified the lens I can control the aperture when it is reversed, as I would do with a normal lens.
Basically I dismantled the mount of the lens, I have de-soldered the electrical contacts from the circuit board of the lens. I sawed off the mount of the lens (the protruding bit of the EF-S mount) and glued it the other way (to the front element of the lens) and with the help of an old floppy/ata/ide cable i have soldered back the electrical contacts. In that way the camera can control the aperture of the lens as it would do with a normal lens.
The lens had problems (the focus control ribbon ripped apart) and it was very cheap and I didn't want to repair it so I gave it a try 
I will post a picture with the lens.
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## valimosor (Jul 23, 2013)

That's it


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

valimosor said:


> Robin: I just checked my raw image and I've noticed that it's cropped but just for adjusting the angle of the photo. The watch was rotated a little. If you want i can upload an untouched version of the photo.
> It is true that you can free the lens and control the aperture with the help of the DoF button but in the way that i modified the lens I can control the aperture when it is reversed, as I would do with a normal lens.
> Basically I dismantled the mount of the lens, I have de-soldered the electrical contacts from the circuit board of the lens. I sawed off the mount of the lens (the protruding bit of the EF-S mount) and glued it the other way (to the front element of the lens) and with the help of an old floppy/ata/ide cable i have soldered back the electrical contacts. In that way the camera can control the aperture of the lens as it would do with a normal lens.
> The lens had problems (the focus control ribbon ripped apart) and it was very cheap and I didn't want to repair it so I gave it a try
> ...


Wow...very creative.  And it seems to be working for you, so Job Well Done!


----------



## valimosor (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you Mike! Appreciated


----------

